

University Students forced to work in Foxconn factory assembly line - Ian_Kung
http://www.bgr.com/2012/09/06/iphone-5-production-china-foxconn-students/#disqus_thread

======
Ian_Kung
I guess this is a little off the normal topic you see on this discussion
forums, but I was wondering if anyone had seen any bit of news relating to
this matter. I definitely understand importing a work force from inland to
meet the iphone5 demand, but how is it justified to be forcing university
students to do this kind of labor? Is there more to this story that I am
missing? Would love to hear others' opinions.

